# Pasadena, TX Pet ID# 66919 Champ Male young



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

* Champ *

* German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Pasadena, TX *

Large • Young • Male

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17367220?photo_view=1

Champ is a strong, healthy male German Shepherd who is as handsome as they come! He's in Kennel 42, and not very happy about it. He's big and he's energetic and he wants OUT of there so he can run around and use up some of that energy, sniff the air, roll in the grass and become your best buddy. And you will never have a better best buddy than a GSD who loves you!! Be a champion in this boy's eyes and bring him home to live and thrive for years to come! Champ is a great dog who wants a good family to shepherd! Animal ID 66919 

*PLEASE NOTE: If you inquire about the animal, please be sure to have the animal's ID number. The shelter has an average of 150 - 200 animals and it is like looking for a needle in the haystack without the ID number.* 

These animals are at an animal control facility so time is of the essence. If you are interested, please inquire today. Adopt one today before they are gone forever. 

*PLEASE NOTE: We do not adopt animals out of state. All animals will be spayed or neutered before they leave the shelter.* 
Read More about this Pet










Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Pasadena, TX | Champ


*Pasadena Animal Control and Adoption*
Pasadena, TX
281-991-0602 
[email protected]


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

no longer listed


----------

